# Vibration, but only in 5th gear....



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

1995 Pickup, 4X2, 2.4L extened cab

...this ones got me stumped. When I'm out on the interstate the truck starts to vibrate at around 60mph, however this is only in 5th gear. I'v found that if I drop to 4th gear the shaking goes away. I feel the vibes mostly in the steering wheel, but in the whole truck in general. New tires last fall, and as I said if I drop to 4th gear, or just coast, the truck doesn't shake, so I'm thinking it has to be something with the tranny/drive train. Also, as I said its at its worst at around 60-65, then seems to improve up around 80mph. Put about 1500 miles on the truck this weekend, and figured out that it seems to smooth out at 75-80mph. Any help appreciated...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your center support bearing and/or u-joints


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I got underneath, and pulled and yanked on everything, and it all seemed to be OK...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the engine and tranny mounts.


----------

